# Dubai Wind Band



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Doe anybody know if Dubai Wind Band is still meeting , i play saxophone and would love to join in with them.
or is there any other community type band over here ,any help please thanks


----------



## cameronc1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to respond to your message so late. I just realized this page existed. Yes, the Wind band still gets together. We currently rehearse on Tuesday Nights from 7:30-9pm at the new Safa Private School just next to the Dubai Bowling Alley on Meydan Road. 

Would love to have you. You can also check out the facebook page "Dubai Wind Band" to check for updates

We are on holiday now but we will get back together on tuesday january 8th.

Feel free to give me an email or call to get more info. I am glad you want to come down and make some beautiful music with us!

Cheers!

Christopher J. Cameron, MMus 
Director of Teaching and Learning
Center for Musical Arts
PO Box 212690, Dubai, UAE
M: +971 50 949 3327
P: +971 4 341 8872
F: +971 4 341 8873
E: christopher at cmadubai dot com. (sorry for this email code. I guess I am not allowed to post any urls or email addresses until my 4th post...)


----------

